# problems with new Hitch Hiker.



## tramp bushler (Jul 30, 2013)

So I got my HH Monday and I've tried it 4 times and for some reason it is really variable in whether it grabs the rope or not 
. 

I've tried it on 7/16 Samson Static Kern and ArborPlex. I make the hitch as tight as I can. It will grab 3 out of 4 times. But that absolutely won't do. 

Is there some magic rope I'm supposed to be using??


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 30, 2013)

Of course the Arbor Plex is 1/2"


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 30, 2013)

VT or swabisch?


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 30, 2013)

The hitch they show in the instructions that came with the HH. 
It basically just wraps areoun the rope then back thru the dog bone.


----------



## miko0618 (Jul 30, 2013)

can you add wraps?


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 30, 2013)

I had 6 wraps on it. How many do I need???
Is there some rope it won't work on?


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 31, 2013)

At this point I'm about to give up on it as I don't have any confidence in it. 
And I'm getting more p!$$30 @ Petzl for not making the zigzag right the first time. . I'de be hikin along having a great time with the zz if they hadn't screwed it up making it too light weight. 
Those french are too skinny, don't they have McDonalds in France.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 31, 2013)

Just looked at the instructions, it's a single braid vt. I'd try throwing a second braid on it, esp. With the ropes your using, they're pretty stiff. Haven't had a chance to play with the hh yet.


----------



## smokey01 (Jul 31, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> The hitch they show in the instructions that came with the HH.
> It basically just wraps areoun the rope then back thru the dog bone.



Play with it for a while, set it and reset it a few times and you will get it dialed in. 

Basically just a Valdôtain tresse without the "tresse" or braid part.

Good article on the knot here, An Overview of Climbing Hitches
By Mark Adams.


----------



## husqvarna335xpt (Jul 31, 2013)

Tramp dont give up on it.... when I bought my first bee-line and tried the vt I was having the same problem wouldnt bite to save my life I just kept working it and working it grabs like a champ now.. I hung my 1/2" climb line in my garage and tied the vt and roughed it up and down the rope untied and retied and roughed it up again.. I was scared it wouldnt bite when I really needed it to...just keep playing with it.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 31, 2013)

I am thinking of trying some 3/8 Tenex on it. And ordering some IceTail for it. That stuff is pretty limber but strong and heat resistant. 



Wasn't a great day today. In this heat I can't seem to get past 5 trees side trimmed along the HV line to Glennallen. And I kinda spurred my new climbing rope uttahere2::sweat3::too_sad:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jul 31, 2013)

This is why I stay away from all these new gadgets. Seems the yare always trying to figure out how to skin a cat different. I don't trust this stuff. Give me a prusik and a couple biners. I climbed on a blakes till a couple years ago, wildthing showed me his set up with the swabish and I switched. Tried a few of these gadgets, no likey. Too much stuff in the way. Although, I will be getting a rock exotica swivel.


----------



## Appalachian (Jul 31, 2013)

Nick has a really good video on it here: Ropetek HItchHiker - Basic Use and DRT / SRT Trans - YouTube
I've not used the beeline that came with mine, I just used some ice tail or hrc cord and no problems. The ice tail is a little jumpy but the hrc is pretty smooth.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 31, 2013)

Appalachian said:


> Nick has a really good video on it here: Ropetek HItchHiker - Basic Use and DRT / SRT Trans - YouTube
> I've not used the beeline that came with mine, I just used some ice tail or hrc cord and no problems. The ice tail is a little jumpy but the hrc is pretty smooth.






One problem I had was figuring out which side of the HHgoes toward my body. I know these vids are good. But there are some basics that are important that get skipped over. Definatly not the install and use like an ascender or a GriGri.
Bonner uses 7 wrapped so I'll try that and will try some softer line. This thing has to be absolutely bomb proof for me before I'll go up a tree without my beloved spurs.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 31, 2013)

SGB. I second the Rock Exotica swivels !!!!!! 
I think I'll try one of their swivel pulleys on my rope bridge. I'm just curious how fool pruf the lock up is. I use a CMI pulley on my rope bridge and its pretty idiot pruf. But if I don't use 2 biners it twists. I spose a revolver caribiner would work on the bridge also.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 31, 2013)

*No Tenex!*



tramp bushler said:


> I am thinking of trying some 3/8 Tenex on it. And ordering some IceTail for it. That stuff is pretty limber but strong and heat resistant.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't a great day today. In this heat I can't seem to get past 5 trees side trimmed along the HV line to Glennallen. And I kinda spurred my new climbing rope uttahere2::sweat3::too_sad:



Don't use tenex, Tramp, it's not designed for that. It melts at like 400 degrees, it would be real easy to burn through it. Jeff


----------



## GIjim (Jul 31, 2013)

Hitch Hiker Instructions | RopeTek

I just got my HH so take this with a grain of salt, but I followed advice from folks on the tree house who basically say, load the hitch hard with your full weight, then untie the stopper knot and tighten it up from there. 

I had questions before I bought it about the rope I was using and Paul (creator) was quick to reply after I emailed him on the ropetek website.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 31, 2013)

Obviously you've never seen me come down a rope. Ya know that saying low and slow. , well I come down real slow. But, As I was feeling like hammered crap this morning I stayed at camp and rested up. This afternoon I worked on tiring the hh . I think I got er. 
7 wraps. I got it so tight that I had the dog bone sucked up jamming the climbing line and I had to slack the knot off some. It doesn't zing up the line effortlessly. But it goes up nicely and it grabs the 7/16 static instantly.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been interested in that little sucker, does it self-tend well?


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 31, 2013)

OK, I won't use Tenex. But I really like Tenex. !!!!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 31, 2013)

I love tenex, just not in that application.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't know. I didn't put my saddle on today. Tomorrow will be it's maiden voyage up a tree. But, just a little tug on that green line and up it goes. I made a web x chest harness this evening with a beer knot so I can still adjust it. I know in Smokey's vids he just uses an witty bitty caribiner to advance his. And it looks pretty slick


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 1, 2013)

On a sadder note. I stuck a spur into my nice new 7/16 static yesterday and when I inspected it today I didn't like the look of it. So, now I have a 70' and an 80' hank of 7/16 Samson Static Kern. Which really isn't the end of the world as I've been wanting a line about that length for a lot of my work.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 1, 2013)

Too funny, I had my spurs on for the first time in like two months today and damn near did the same thing.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 1, 2013)

At this point the rope climbing is still borderline (playing, with a purpose) . 
But there are some trees I want to leave some limbs on. So. All this money and time. , but it keeps me from getting bored. And there really are times when hanging from a rope may be safer. 
People may not understand just how tenacious our coastal forest is. They say cockroaches can survive a nuclear blast. Well if they do they can shade themselves under a cottonwood tree because I'm sure they can too. :msp_rolleyes:


Maybe, ( Spurs R Us Tree Service)


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 1, 2013)

Don't your feet hurt from jamming them into tight limb crotches trying to find a place to stand?? .


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 1, 2013)

View attachment 307040


Yeah, different worlds, most of the trees around here are shorter, and sprawling. This is the one from today, arizona ash. Used spurs on the verticals, but the stuff over the house and lines, it was easier to walk out without the spurs on.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh ya. Now see, if I had trees like that to climb of course I wouldn't use spurs unless I had to. Those are rope climbing dreams. Mine are, well. Now, on some of the spruce that I'm side trimming I stand on limbs some. But others I don't. 
I'm hoping the HH greatly improves my rope climbing. That will speed up my side trimming. The Big Shot really helps. That thing Really bullets a bag. . .


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 1, 2013)

Well. I used it this morning to come down out of a tree. I limbclimbed up to my.tip used a Swabish that I got tied correctly with a hitch tender pulley and my flip line so I was all safetied up when cutting limbs. Then rigged the HH and came down on it Ddrt. It is smooth and secure. .


----------



## Carburetorless (Aug 1, 2013)

The Big Shot is worth it's weight in gold. I'm not so sure about the Hitch Hiker; What's that dog bone made out of?


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's made from steel. The base/ troth of it is aluminum and the sides are steel. 
I found out that 8 wraps is too much. But it still worked. But it was some work advancing it. 
It advances real good with 6 wraps just grab the running side and zip.


----------



## kyle goddard (Aug 2, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> Obviously you've never seen me come down a rope. Ya know that saying low and slow. , well I come down real slow. But, As I was feeling like hammered crap this morning I stayed at camp and rested up. This afternoon I worked on tiring the hh . I think I got er.
> 7 wraps. I got it so tight that I had the dog bone sucked up jamming the climbing line and I had to slack the knot off some. It doesn't zing up the line effortlessly. But it goes up nicely and it grabs the 7/16 static instantly.



I see one problem. Your line needs to run through the beiner. 

Anyway make sure the orange part faces you. On long descents make sure the orange part doesn't touch you skin. Youll have a nice HH scar like my self.

Like someone else said. Set yr knot and re tie. You may find the 6 wrap works better. After a while you may not need to do that.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 2, 2013)

When I'm climbing with it the line is on the.other side of the biner but it is still under the biner in the troth. I havent used it today as I have done take downs and I tied a Swabish on the static instead. Its just an extra, extra when I'm blocking.one down. 

Thanks for the heads up on not touching the orange part on long descents. . Duly noted.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 3, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> SGB. I second the Rock Exotica swivels !!!!!!
> I think I'll try one of their swivel pulleys on my rope bridge. I'm just curious how fool pruf the lock up is. I use a CMI pulley on my rope bridge and its pretty idiot pruf. But if I don't use 2 biners it twists. I spose a revolver caribiner would work on the bridge also.



I think it would. I use a mickey mouse micro on my bridge. I have lots of movement, but I think a swivel would be even better. I also wonder about the lock up tho. Reason I have not bought one yet.


----------

